# كيف يعمل مكيف الهواء



## jouini87 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

الدراسة الفيزيائية لجهاز المكيف الهوائي 






مع بداية فصل الصيف نبدأ في البحث عن الأماكن الباردة المزودة بأجهزة تكييف الهواء لتلطيف الجو المحيط بنا سواء في المنزل أو في مكان العمل أو في التجمعات التجارية وأصبحت المكيفات منتشرة حولنا في كل مكان تقريبا، ولهذا فإن أجهزة التكييف متنوعة وعديدة فمنها ما هو مناسب للمنازل ومنها ما يناسب الشركات والمصانع أو حتى المراكز التجارية وغير ذلك ولكنها جميعا تتشابه في مبدأ عملها الأساسي، وفكرة عملها هي نفسها فكرة عمل الثلاجة المنزلية والتي تعتمد على غاز الفريون الوسيط المستخدم لنقل الحرارة من الغرفة إلى الوسط الخارجي. 
في هذه المقالة من كيف تعمل الأشياء سوف نقوم بشرح مفصل لهذه الآلة الهامة بدأ بالأجهزة الصغيرة منها وحتى الأجهزة الكبيرة ​ 
أساسيات جهاز مكيف الهواء: 
تعتمد فكرة عمل أجهزة تكييف الهواء على نفس المبدأ الذي تعمل عليه الثلاجة المنزلية لتبريد محتوياتها. تستخدم خاصية تبخير سائل التبريد وهو الفريون للحصول على البرودة المطلوبة. ودورة الفريون للتبريد هي نفسها المستخدمة في الثلاجة، وغاز الفريون هو غاز غير قابل للاشتعال 
إن الفكرة الأساسية التي تعتمد عليها فكرة عمل المكيف هي ببساطة تحويل سائل إلى غاز عن طريق امتصاص حرارة من الوسط فيسبب في انخفاض درجة حرارته، ولتوضيح هذه الفكرة دعنا نذكرك عزيزي القارئ عندما تضع الماء على وجهك في يوم حار تشعر بعد ذلك ببرودة نتيجة لتبخر الماء وتحوله إلى بخار عن طريق امتصاص الحرارة من الجلد فتشعر بالبرودة كما أنك إذا ما قمت بوضع بعض قطرات من الكحول على يدك وانتظر لمدة 20-30 ثانية فستشعر ببرودة في يدك عند المنطقة التي كان عليه الكحول وستكون البرودة أكثر من تلك التي سببها الماء لأن درجة حرارة التبخر الكحول أقل من الماء، والسبب في ذلك أن الكحول يمتص حرارة من يدك ليتبخر ويتحول إلى غاز.
إذا نستنتج من ذلك بأن عملية التحول من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الغازية تحتاج إلى حرارة وهذه الحرارة توفرت من خلال يدك وكانت النتيجة انخفاض في درجة حرارة اليد وإذا استمرت عملية التحول من سائل إلى غاز استمرت عملية التبريد.​ 
دورة عمل المكيف
يقوم المكيف بالتبريد بصفة مستمرة من خلال تكرار عملية تحويل السائل إلى غاز داخل أنابيب التبريد في المكيف فتمتص حرارة من داخل الغرفة ليتبخر السائل المبرد ويتحول إلى غاز، ثم يتم ضغط الغاز باستخدام موتور خاص فتنطلق الحرارة التي امتصها إلى ليتحول إلى سائل مرة أخرى وتتم مرحلة الضغط في الجزء الخارجي من نظام التكييف، تتكرر العميلة باستمرار لسحب الحرارة من داخل الغرفة إلى خارج الغرفة ولكي يؤدي المكيف هذه المهمة بكفاءة فإن له دورة تعمل من خلال عدة مراحل وهي على النحو التالي:
(1) يقوم الموتور Compressor بضغط غاز الفريون مما يرفع درجة حرارته ويزداد ضغطه كما هو موضح في الشكل الجزء الأيسر باللون الأحمر. ​ 




​ 
شكل توضيحي لتركيب مكيف الهواء ​ 

(2) هذا الغاز الحار يمر عبر أنابيب طويلة وعلى شكل التفافي ليغطي اكبر مساحة ممكنة ليتمكن من التخلص من حرارته، ويتكاثف متحولاً إلى سائل. 
(3) يعمل صمام التمدد على الفصل بين منطقتين مختلفتين في الضغط وعند مرور سائل الفريون من خلال صمام التمدد فإنه ينتقل من منطقة ضغط مرتفع إلى منطقة ضغط منخفض فيتمدد ويتبخر سائل الفريون ويتحول إلى غاز مرة أخرى عن طريق امتصاص الحرارة من الغرفة المراد تبريدها. 
(4) يمرر غاز الفريون عبر أنابيب التبادل الحراري الداخلية والتي تكون على شكل التفافي لتغطي اكبر مساحة ممكنة وتعطي الفرصة لامتصاص اكبر قدر ممكن من الحرارة من داخل الغرفة لتبقى باردة إلى أن يصل غاز الفريون إلى الموتور الذي يقوم بضغط الغاز مرة أخرى ويحوله إلى سائل عند النقط (B) وتتكرر العملية. 
ملاحظة: يتم خلط غاز الفريون بكمية صغيرة من الزيت ليعمل على تزييت الموتور. 
هذه هي فكرة عمل المكيف وسوف نقوم الآن بتوضيح الأنواع المختلفة للمكيفات والتي هي على النحو التالي: 
(1) مكيف النافذة .Window Air Condition Units 
(2) مكيف الوحدة المفصولة Split Unit Air Condition 
(3) مكيف الماء المبرد Chilled-water Air Condition ​ 
اولا مكيف النافذة .Window Air Condition Units 
مكيف النافذة تجمع كل مكونات المكيف في حيز صغير بحيث يمكن أن تثبت داخل إطار النافذة أو تخصص لها فتحة في الجدار على شكل نافذة ليتم تثبيت المكيف بحيث يكون نصفه داخل الغرفة ونصفه الأخر في الخارج ​ 




​ 

جهاز مكيف نافذة ​ 
فإذا نظرنا داخل المكيف لوجدنا الأجزاء الرئيسة له مثل الموتور وصمام التمدد ومجموعة أنابيب حلزونية حارة في الجهة الخارجية ومجموعة أنابيب حلزونية مبردة في الجهة الداخلية ومروحة تدفع الهواء خلال الأنابيب لتبديد الحرارة إلى الهواء الخارجي ومروحة أخرى لتحريك الهواء البارد عند الأنابيب الباردة إلى داخل الغرفة بالإضافة إلى لوحة التحكم الالكترونية للتحكم في أنماط تشغيل المكيف وضبط درجة الحرارة المطلوبة والتحكم في سرعة مروحة الهواء البارد. ​ 





​ 

الأجزاء الداخلية لمكيف النافذة ​ 



ثانياً مكيف الوحدة المفصولة Split Unit Air Condition 
عند الحاجة إلى قدرة تكيف اكبر فإننا سوف ننتقل إلى هذا النوع من المكيفات والذي يأتي في صورة وحدتين منفصلتين. ويستخدم في الأماكن الكبيرة مثل المخازن والمراكز التجارية والشركات مع زيادة عدد وحدات الخارجية وتجميعها فوق المباني حيث تتصل كل وحدة خارجية بوحدة داخلية تقوم بتبريد جزء معين من المبنى. ​ 





​ 

مكيف الوحدة المفصولة ​ 


ولا يختلف هذا المكيف عن مكيف النافذة إلا في فصل الجانب البارد عن الجانب الحار بحيث يمكن تثبيت الجزء الخاص بالبرودة داخل الغرفة على أي جدار مناسب وتثبيت الجزء الأخر في الخارج. ​ 
الجزء الداخلي البارد يحتوي على صمام التمدد والأنابيب الحلزونية الباردة والمراوح التي تدفع الهواء عبر الأنابيب البارة فيخرج الهواء للغرفة بارداً ويمكن التحكم في سرعة المروحة وتوجيهها من خلال ريش خاصة للتوجيه قابلة للحركة. 
أما الجزء الخارجي الحار فيوضع في خارج الغرفة أو على السطح أو يثبت على الأرض في مكان خاص ويحتوي هذا الجزء على الموتور وعلى الأنابيب الحلزونية الساخنة والمروحة التي تعمل على تسهيل تخلص الأنابيب من الحرارة. ​ 
ووجود الجزء الذي يحتوي على الموتور خارج الغرفة يجعل من صوت المكيف اقل إزعاجا من مكيف النافذة. ​ 




​ 
تتواجد هذه المكيفات بعدة أحجام لتناسب الكثير من الأماكن من الغرف الصغيرة وحتى الغرف الكبيرة ويمكن زيادة عدد الوحدات بالقدر المطلوب حسب حجم الغرفة والمكان المراد تبريده. 
أما في الأبنية الضخمة فإن الاعتماد على هذه المكيفات يشكل بعض المصاعب وخصوصا في كثرة أنابيب التوصيل بين الوحدة الخارجية والوحدة الداخلية وزيادة طولها عن الحد المسموح به. ولهذا يجب الاستعانة بالنوع الثالث من المكيفات. ​ 
ثالثاً مكيف الماء المبرد Chilled-water Air Condition 
في بعض الحالات التي تصل فيها المباني المطلوب تبريدها إلى أحجام ضخمة جدا، تستخدم أنظمة تبريد بالمياه بدلا من نظم التبريد بغاز الفريون المضغوط الذي يصبح غير عملي لطول المسافة بين وحدات الضغط ووحدات توزيع الهواء البارد الداخلية، وهذه الأنظمة إما أن تتخذ شكل مبرد مياه يثبت فوق المبنى وتصل درجة حرارة الماء فيه إلى مابين 4إلى 7 درجات مئوية. وينقل الماء المبرد عبر أنابيب إلى وحدات توزيع داخلية تشكل هذه الأنابيب لتناسب الأماكن المراد تبريدها ولا يوجد أي قيود على طول هذه الأنابيب طالما أنها معزولة بشكل جيد. ​ 






​ 


شكل توضيحي لتركيب مكيف الماء المبرد ​ 



ويتم تبريد الماء باستخدام الفريون كما هو موضح في الشكل أعلاه في الجزء الأيسر ويتم التبادل الحراري بين الفريون البارد جداُ مع الماء. الذي يستخدم في التبريد من خلال تمريره عبر الأنابيب المتصلة في المبنى. ​ 
وحدة تقدير كفاءة المكيف 
الوحدة الأكثر استخداما لقياس كفاءة المكيف هي وحدة الحرارة البريطانية British thermal units والتي تعرف بالاختصار BTU. وتعرف وحدة الحرارة البريطانية على إنها مقدار الحرارة اللازمة لرفع درجة حرارة باوند (أي ما يعادل 0.45kg) من الماء درجة فهرنيهايت واحدة (أي ما يعادل 0.56 درجة مئوية). ووحدة الحرارة البريطانية تعادل 1.055 جول. وغالباً ما نستخدم الطن لمعرفة قدرة المكيف والطن يعادل 12,000BTU. 
وعلى سبيل المثال أن مكيف النافذة تكون قدرته في حدود 10 آلاف وحدة تبريد BTU. أي اقل بقليل من 1 طن. ولمنزل مساحته 180 متر مربع تحتاج إلى مكيف بقدرة تصل إلى 60,000BTU أي 5 طن. ويقدر خبراء التبريد أن كل متر مربع تحتاج إلى 333 BTU وبالطبع هذا رقم تقديري لان ارتفاع سقف الغرفة وعدد النوافذ وحجم الأثاث تؤثر على تقدير القدرة المطلوبة لتبريد الغرفة. 
معدل كفاءة الطاقة 
معدل كفاءة الطاقة energy efficiency rating (EER) للمكيف تقدر بحاصل قسمة الوحدات الحرارية البريطانية BTU على معدل استهلاك الكهرباء. على سبيل المثال إذا كان المكيف بقدرة 10,000BTU يستهلك قدرة كهربية مقدارها 1,200 watts فإن معدل كفاءة الطاقة EER تقدر بـ 8.3 والتي نتجت عن قسمة 10000BTU/1200watts. ونحن نريد أن تكون قيمة EER اكبر ما يمكن وذلك بزيادة قدرة المكيف من خلال الحصول على قيمة أعلى لـ BTU وهذا بالطبع يزيد التكلفة المالية. 
ولتوضيح ذلك بشكل أفضل دعنا نفترض أن لديك خياران للحصول على جهاز تكييف بقدرة 10,000 BTU ولكن الأول له EER تساوي 8.3 ويستهلك كهرباء بقدرة 1,200 watts وهو اقل تكلفة من المكيف الثاني الذي له EER تساوي 10ويستهلك كهرباء بقدرة 1,000 watts. وكان فرق السعر بين الاثنين في 100 دينار. والسؤال الآن ما هي المدة الزمنية التي تجعل المكيف الأكثر تكلفة يعوض الفرق في التكلفة من خلال توفيره لفاتورة الكهرباء؟ 
المطلوب معرفة الأمور التالية: 
(1) كم عدد الساعات التقديرية التي سوف يعمل فيها المكيف خلال السنة؟ 
(2) كم تكلفة الكيلووات للساعة؟ 
لنفترض انك تخطط لتشغيل المكيف في فصل الصيف والذي يستمر لفترة أربعة أشهر خلال العام ولمدة 6 ساعات يومياً. ولنفترض أن تكلفة الكهرباء من الشركة التي تزود منزلك بالكهرباء هي 0.1 دينار لكل كيلووات في الساعة. ​ 
الفرق بين استهلاك المكيفين هو 200 وات وهذا يعني انه كل 5 ساعات تشغيلية فإن المكيف الأقل تكلفة سوف يستهلك كهرباء أكثر من المكيف الأعلى تكلفة بمقدار 1 كيلو وات للساعة أي 0.1 دينار إضافية عن كل 5 ساعات. ​ 
فإذا كان عدد أيام الشهر 30 يوم فإنه خلال فصل الصيف سيتم تشغيل المكيف ​ 

4 (اشهر). x 30 (يوم) x 6 (ساعات) = 720 hours ​ 

[(720 hrs x 200 watts) / (1000 watts/kW)] x JD 0.10/kWh = JD 14.40 ​ 
وهذا يعني انه بعد 7 سنوات ستكون تكلفة المكيف الأعلى سعرا يعادل المكيف الأقل سعراً. ​ 
بالرغم من التكلفة التشغيلية لأجهزة تكيف الهواء إلا إنها أجهزة لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها وتعتبر الأكثر كفاءة من أي وسائل تبريد أخرى. ​ 
مقالة 
للدكتور حازم سكيك​


----------



## ismaeilkli (25 مايو 2010)

*عمل المكيف*

علما ان كل ما نسميةفريونا او غاز ما عدا الاكسجين عندما يكون مضغوطا ويمر الى مكان اوسع يتمدد ويعطيك تبريد


----------



## elmaistrooo (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي هذه المعلومات الجميلة...


----------



## م&العامرى (14 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## غاوى فن الهندسة (14 أغسطس 2010)

كلام رائع وتحليل منطقى فعلا انا استفدت


----------



## حسن مغنية (14 أغسطس 2010)

نقل جميل
بارك الله بكم


----------



## الخزعلي (15 أغسطس 2010)

والله مواضيع ذات فائدة شكرا لكم


----------



## الخزعلي (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع صيانة المكييفات 
ارجو ان ينال رضاكم وعذرا لبساطة الموضوع


هذه الطريقة المثلى لصيانة المكيف الشباك (window type)
بالتفصيل


هام غسل المكيف كل شهرين 

1- يتم فك سلك المكيف من مفتاح الكهرباء 

2- يتم أخراج المكيف ويراعي المحافظة علي المواسير حتى لا يحدث خفس بها (تنضغط) 

ولا يحدث مرور للفريون داخل المكيف

3- يوضع كيس بلاستيك علي موتور المروحةحتي لا يدخل الماء فيه أثناء الغسيل

4- يتم التأكد من أنه لا يوجد أي بقع زيت عند مواسير المكيف حيث يدل وجود الزيت علي وجود تنسيم 

5- يتم أحضار كوب به بعض الماء والرابسو وسفنجة فتغمس السفنجة في الكوب وتوضع علي المواسير 

حيث يدل وجود فقاعات الهواءالخارجة من مكان تنسيم الماسورةعلي حدوث تنسيم 

أو باستعمال أحد الأجهزة الالكترونية الحديثة للكشف علي تنسيم الفر يون 

هام جدا قريبا سأشرح كل وسائل الكشف علي التنسيم بما فيها جهاز كشف التنسيم الالكتروني


6- يتم غسل المكيف من ناحيتي المبخر والمكثف 

ويراعي عدم دخول الماءفي لوحة مفاتيح المكيف

أو أي أجزاء كهربائية أخري سواء أسلا ك الضاغط أو الموتورأو الكابستور 


7- يتم أخراج الماء من المكيف ويستخدم بعد ذلك البلور في ا لتجفيف 

8- يركب المكيف ويركب سلك المكيف في المفتاح ( يكون المفتاح من 32 أمبير الي 45 أمبير )

9- ضبط الترمو ستات 

حيث يوضع علي الرقم8 قبل نهاية دوران المفتاح

حتى يفصل الضاغط (compressor) وحتى لا يتكون ثلج علي المبخر(evaporator ) 

مما يعوق في دوران الهواء داخل المكان

10- يتم تزيت موتورالمروحة في بعض أنواع المكيفات الشباك

10- الانتظار لمدة ساعة ثم يتم تشغيل المكيف

11- غسل الفلتر كل أسبوع

يتم إطفاء المكيف وننتظر دقيقة حتى لا يندفع الغبار في وجه الشخص الذي

يقوم بفك الفلتر ثم يتم أخراج الفلتر للغسيل 

12- تبديل الفلتر كل شهرين 

حيث أن الأتربة العادية تخرج من الفلتر عند الغسيل فتبقي بعض منها وبعض البكتريا وبعض الخيوط التي

تكون لاصقة بالفلتر فيفضل تغيره كل شهرين ( يغسل المكيف ويركب فلتر جديد )

هام جدا عند أيقاف المكيف يتم تشغيله بعد 3 دقائق حتي تتعادل الضغوط في الدائرة


----------



## الخزعلي (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعطال مكيف السيارة
اعطال جهاز تكييف السياره وكيفية اصلاحها 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

1- اجزاء مكيف السيارة الميكانيكية ووظائفها :

يتكون جهاز تكييف السيارة من الاجزاء الميكانيكية الخمسة التالية 




1- الضاغط: COMPRESSOR
يقوم الضاغط بسحب غاز مركب التبريد من المبخر ذوالمنخفض ويضغطه الى غاز ضغط عالى
ويكون موقعة امام ماكينة السيارة ويدار بواسطة سير منفرد او سير مشترك.

2- المكثف : CONDENSER
ويركب فى مقدم السيارة امام الردياتير حتى يتم طرد الحرارة من غاز مركب التبريد وتحويله الى سائل ذو ضغط عالى 


3- خزان السائل :RECEIVER DRYER
يقوم بتخزين سائل مركب التبريد وتجفيفه فى نفس الوقت وتنقيته ايضا من الشوائب.

4- جهاز التمدد : EXPANSION VALVE
يقوم بتنظيم امرار الكمية المناسبة من مركب التبريد الى المبخر ويوجد منه نوعين :
أ- صمام التمدد الحرارى .
ب- انبوب التدفق الثابت كما بالشكل التالى




5- المبخر : EVAPORATOR
عند تحول مركب التبريد من سائل الى غاز فانه يحدث تبادل حرارى بين المبخر والهواء المار عليه بواسطة المروحة التى تقوم بتدوير الهواء خلال كابينة الركاب .
ويركب المبخر داخل علبة من الفيبر باسفلها انبوب تصريف الماء المتكاثف من المبخر حيث تصرف خارج الكابينة جهة الماكينة .
يحتاج قائد السيارة إلي تشغيل جهاز تكييف الهواء بالسيارة سواء باردا أو دافئا طبقا للظروف الجوية و المناخية..و سوف نستعرض في هذا المجال-بإذن الله تعالي- إلى ثلاثة أشياء أساسية و هي 1- كيفية التعرف علي أعطال دورة التكييف و أسبابها عموما ثم 2- دور المستخدم الأساسي في الحفاظ علي عمل الدورة بكفاءة ثم 3- الطريقة المثالية للاستخدام لتحقيق العمر التشغيلي.


أولا: كيفية الوقوف علي أعطال دورة التكييف إن وجدت:


قم بتشغيل جهاز التكييف بالسيارة علي السرعة البطيئة ( سرعة اللاحمل لمحرك السيارة ) لمدة ثلاث دقائق تقريبا ثم علي السرعة القصوي لمدة خمس دقائق أخري ثم راجع أو أنظر العين الزجاجية (15) أعلي خزان سائل التبريد.. فإذا وجدت فقاعات هوائية دل ذلك علي وجود هواء بالدائرة ويعني ذلك ضعف عملية التبريد و نقص الكفاءة – و بذلك يجب إعادة شحن الدائرة و استنزاف الهواء منها- أما في حال سلامة النظام فلا توجد فقاعات هوائية أثناء التشغيل مع ظهورها فقط عند إبطال تشغيل المكيف ثم اختفائها تماما و كذا نلاحظ وجود فارق واضح في درجة حرارة ماسورة دخول الفريون للضاغط ( تكون حارة ) و ماسورة خروج الفريون من الضاغط ( تكون باردة ).


و من أسباب ضعف كفاءة دورة تكييف الهواء بالسيارة:


1- قد يكون غاز الفريون غير كاف للحد المطلوب وللوقوف علي ذلك هناك في بعض أجهزة التكييف عدسة خاصة يمكن من خلالها رؤية ما يشبه الضباب أو فقاعات مع وجود قطرات أشبه بقطرات الندا في صباح الشتاء في موقع تسريب غاز الفريون بالدائرة كدليل علي تسرب الفريون.. وللتأكد من ذلك بالقطع يتم قياس ضغط غاز الفريون بالدائرة بمركز متخصص وإعادة الشحن بعد إصلاح مكان التسرييب.

2- قد يوجد حول المبخر - Evaporator -( الثلاجة ) من الخارج أتربة و فضالات نتيجة سحبها مع الهواء داخل مقصورة السيارة أثناء تشغيل جهاز التكييف و بذلك تحتاج إلي التنظيف إما بتيار هواء ذو ضغط مناسب أو الفك و الغسيل بالماء للتخلص من الأتربة المتراكمة بين شرائح الإشعاع.

3- أيضا قد يكون ضاغط الفريون بالنظام قلت كفاءته بسبب زيادة العمر التشغيلي له مما يقلل من سرعة دوران غاز الفريون بالدائرة و بالتالي قلة كفاءة الدائرة و قدرتها علي التبريد مما يستلزم الكشف التقني المتخصص عي قدرة و ضغط الخروج للضاغط بمركز متخصص في هذا المجال.


ثانيا:ما هو المطلوب من قائد السيارة للحفاظ علي جهاز التكييف بحالة جيدة و كفاءة قصوي..

1- يجب مراعاة تنظيف المشع الأمامي (3) الخاص بدورة التكييف (يثبت أمام مشع دائرة تبريد المحرك ) و تخليصه من الأتربة المتراكمة باستمرار و ذلك يساعد علي عدم إجهاد ضاغط الفريون للوصول إلي درجة التبريد المطلوبة و المضبوط عليها حساس قياس درجة حرارة المقصورة.

2- ضرورة تنظيف المبخر ( الثلاجة ) سنويا أو كلما لزم الأمر و تخليصها من الأتربة و البكتيريا التي تتراكم علي الزعانف و تسبب مشاكل صحية للركاب و خاصة لمصابي الحساسية الصدرية.

3- الاستخدام الأمثل لفتحات خروج الهواء البارد أو الساخن.. فعند استخدام التكييف الدفيء تستخدم الفتحات السفلي ليتصاعد الهواء الساخن لأعلي.. و العكس بالنسبة للهواء البارد.. أما في حال وجود ركاب بالمقعد الخلفي للمقصورة فتستخدم الفتحات الوسطي العليا.. و علي ركاب المقاعد الأمامية فقط استخدام فتحات التهوية الجانبية الأمامية.

4- يجب مراعاة نظافة المقصورة و دواسات الأرجل من الأتربة و غيرها حتى لا يتم سحبها مع الهواء الدوار.. حيث يبرد أو يسخن بمروره ليعاد دفعه من فتحات التهوية.

ثالثا :الطريقة المثالية لتشغيل جهاز تكييف الهواء بالسيارة:

1- قم بتشغيل محرك السيارة أولا حتى تصل إلي درجة حرارة التشغيل المثلي للمحرك مع استقراره في سرعة اللاحمل و خاصة في الشتاء.

2- في حال وجود السيارة في منطقة حارة.. أي أن داخل المقصورة مرتفع الحرارة قم بفتح النوافذ جميعها أو نوافذ الأبواب الخلفية علي الأقل مع تشغيل المكيف لمدة دقيقة بدرجة تبريد متوسطة ثم بأعلى دفع هوائي لمدة دقيقتين تقريبا و ذلك لطرد كافة الهواء الحار من المقصورة.

3- قم بقفل جميع النوافذ بإحكام مع تشغيل جهاز التكييف بأعلى معدل تبريد و أعلي معدل دفع هوائي لمدة خمس دقائق أو أكثر إلي أن تشعر بتكييف المقصورة.

4- قم بضبط درجتي تبريد الهواء و معدل اندفاعه بما يناسبك لتحقق الغرض المنشود من أجهزة تكييف السيارات و هي الشعور بالراحة و تركيز الانتباه و بالتالي القيادة الآمنة لأطول فترة ممكنه مما يقلل من معدل الحوادث.


منقـــــــــــــــــــول


----------



## الخزعلي (15 أغسطس 2010)

وهذا الموضوع الخر

يحتاج قائد السيارة إلي تشغيل جهاز تكييف الهواء بالسيارة سواء باردا أو دافئا طبقا للظروف الجوية و المناخية..و سوف نستعرض في هذا المجال-بإذن الله تعالي- إلى ثلاثة أشياء أساسية و هي 1- كيفية التعرف علي أعطال دورة التكييف و أسبابها عموما ثم 2- دور المستخدم الأساسي في الحفاظ علي عمل الدورة بكفاءة ثم 3- الطريقة المثالية للاستخدام لتحقيق العمر التشغيلي.

أولا: كيفية الوقوف علي أعطال دورة التكييف إن وجدت:

قم بتشغيل جهاز التكييف بالسيارة علي السرعة البطيئة ( سرعة اللاحمل لمحرك السيارة ) لمدة ثلاث دقائق تقريبا ثم علي السرعة القصوى لمدة خمس دقائق أخري ثم راجع أو أنظر العين الزجاجية (15) أعلي خزان سائل التبريد.. فإذا وجدت فقاعات هوائية دل ذلك علي وجود هواء بالدائرة ويعني ذلك ضعف عملية التبريد و نقص الكفاءة – و بذلك يجب إعادة شحن الدائرة و استنزاف الهواء منها- أما في حال سلامة النظام فلا توجد فقاعات هوائية أثناء التشغيل مع ظهورها فقط عند إبطال تشغيل المكيف ثم اختفائها تماما و كذا نلاحظ وجود فارق واضح في درجة حرارة ماسورة دخول الفريون للضاغط ( تكون حارة ) و ماسورة خروج الفريون من الضاغط ( تكون باردة ).

و من أسباب ضعف كفاءة دورة تكييف الهواء بالسيارة:

1- قد يكون غاز الفريون غير كاف للحد المطلوب وللوقوف علي ذلك هناك في بعض أجهزة التكييف عدسة خاصة يمكن من خلالها رؤية ما يشبه الضباب أو فقاعات مع وجود قطرات أشبه بقطرات الندى في صباح الشتاء في موقع تسريب غاز الفريون بالدائرة كدليل علي تسرب الفريون.. وللتأكد من ذلك بالقطع يتم قياس ضغط غاز الفريون بالدائرة بمركز متخصص وإعادة الشحن بعد إصلاح مكان التسرييب.

2- قد يوجد حول المبخر - Evaporator -( الثلاجة ) من الخارج أتربة و فضالات نتيجة سحبها مع الهواء داخل مقصورة السيارة أثناء تشغيل جهاز التكييف و بذلك تحتاج إلي التنظيف إما بتيار هواء ذو ضغط مناسب أو الفك و الغسيل بالماء للتخلص من الأتربة المتراكمة بين شرائح الإشعاع.

3- أيضا قد يكون ضاغط الفريون بالنظام قلت كفاءته بسبب زيادة العمر التشغيلي له مما يقلل من سرعة دوران غاز الفريون بالدائرة و بالتالي قلة كفاءة الدائرة و قدرتها علي التبريد مما يستلزم الكشف التقني المتخصص عي قدرة و ضغط الخروج للضاغط بمركز متخصص في هذا المجال.


ثانيا:ما هو المطلوب من قائد السيارة للحفاظ علي جهاز التكييف بحالة جيدة و كفاءة قصوى..

1- يجب مراعاة تنظيف المشع الأمامي (3) الخاص بدورة التكييف (يثبت أمام مشع دائرة تبريد المحرك ) و تخليصه من الأتربة المتراكمة باستمرار و ذلك يساعد علي عدم إجهاد ضاغط الفريون للوصول إلي درجة التبريد المطلوبة و المضبوط عليها حساس قياس درجة حرارة المقصورة.

2- ضرورة تنظيف المبخر ( الثلاجة ) سنويا أو كلما لزم الأمر و تخليصها من الأتربة و البكتيريا التي تتراكم علي الزعانف و تسبب مشاكل صحية للركاب و خاصة لمصابي الحساسية الصدرية.

3- الاستخدام الأمثل لفتحات خروج الهواء البارد أو الساخن.. فعند استخدام التكييف الدفيء تستخدم الفتحات السفلي ليتصاعد الهواء الساخن لأعلي.. و العكس بالنسبة للهواء البارد.. أما في حال وجود ركاب بالمقعد الخلفي للمقصورة فتستخدم الفتحات الوسطي العليا.. و علي ركاب المقاعد الأمامية فقط استخدام فتحات التهوية الجانبية الأمامية.

4- يجب مراعاة نظافة المقصورة و دواسات الأرجل من الأتربة و غيرها حتى لا يتم سحبها مع الهواء الدوار.. حيث يبرد أو يسخن بمروره ليعاد دفعه من فتحات التهوية.

ثالثا :الطريقة المثالية لتشغيل جهاز تكييف الهواء بالسيارة:

1- قم بتشغيل محرك السيارة أولا حتى تصل إلي درجة حرارة التشغيل المثلي للمحرك مع استقراره في سرعة اللاحمل و خاصة في الشتاء.

2- في حال وجود السيارة في منطقة حارة.. أي أن داخل المقصورة مرتفع الحرارة قم بفتح النوافذ جميعها أو نوافذ الأبواب الخلفية علي الأقل مع تشغيل المكيف لمدة دقيقة بدرجة تبريد متوسطة ثم بأعلى دفع هوائي لمدة دقيقتين تقريبا و ذلك لطرد كافة الهواء الحار من المقصورة.

3- قم بقفل جميع النوافذ بإحكام مع تشغيل جهاز التكييف بأعلى معدل تبريد و أعلي معدل دفع هوائي لمدة خمس دقائق أو أكثر إلي أن تشعر بتكييف المقصورة.

4- قم بضبط درجتي تبريد الهواء و معدل اندفاعه بما يناسبك لتحقق الغرض المنشود من أجهزة تكييف السيارات و هي الشعور بالراحة و تركيز الانتباه و بالتالي القيادة الآمنة لأطول فترة ممكنه مما يقلل من معدل الحوادث


----------



## احمد علوانى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## احسان الشبل (20 مارس 2011)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشت ايددددك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (21 مارس 2011)

شرح ممتاز ومعلومات مفيدة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sandrabandaly (7 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## عمرو الحسين المهدى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووور جداااً على المعلومات القيمة والاساسية 


 
jouini87


----------



## ben_sala7 (15 فبراير 2012)

الله يباركلك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (1 أغسطس 2012)

thank you


----------



## النور القادم (2 أغسطس 2012)

معلومات جيدة ... يعطيك العافية


----------



## amroabozid (4 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وينعم عليك بصحة العقل والدين


----------



## zzaghal (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alarefmohamed (7 أغسطس 2012)

شرح جميل ومبسط جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رجب عبدربه (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

